# fuse for radio?



## thehick15 (Mar 26, 2009)

my buddy has a 200x gto. he had some work done on his car and says the stock bose radio hasnt worked since, i am guessing either a fuse or a wire isnt attached. can anyone give me a link to see a wiring diagram? if the brand radio he claims he has is wrong its no biggie. i am just looking for ideas cause he hasnt been able to fix it for 2 years and a case of beer says i can fix it in under 24 hours after we get back from iraq in june. 

thanks for the help. 

oh, if you would rather email instead of posting here my email is [email protected]


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Does it turn on? The fuse for the radio is under the dash.


----------



## thehick15 (Mar 26, 2009)

they tell me it wont do anything. no on, off. nothing. I am guessing that they checked the standard fuse box and nothing else. If it isnt that then its a disconnected wire and thats no problem either. thank you for the diagram. It is very informative.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Anytime, the radio is probly shot. Pull out the radio and with a multimeter check A7 and A2 on the connector for 12 volts. Also check to make sure it has good ground.


----------

